# Tilbury Container Alert



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

"A man has died after 35 people - including children - were found in a shipping container at Tilbury Docks. 
The survivors - believed to be from the Indian subcontinent and suffering from severe dehydration and hypothermia - are being treated at nearby hospitals.
The discovery was made on Saturday when the ship, which had arrived from Zeebrugge, Belgium, was being unloaded"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-28817688


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

This has been going on for 20+ years , nothing new.


----------



## brooksy (Aug 24, 2009)

Remember the same happening at Thamesport about 1996.About ten people in container from Le Havre that came of a feeder.Destination of the box was the USA and was due on the mainline ship the same day.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

So what's likely to be their fate?
Are they to be regarded as asylum seekers or illegal immigrants?

Pete.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

All the stowaways that I had anything to do with claimed political asylum though
a large number of them could have been classed as financial refugees.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

As JC says, this has been going on for years. Zeebrugge had a pretty good crackdown about ten years ago, but now with all the ultra high security, there are probably more avenues to get through. Ho Hum.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm.16th aug.2014.22:47.re:tillbury container alert.as john cassels sm.noted #2,its nothing new,and they dont do much to stop them.thank for posting,regards ben27


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Just shows the benefits of taking out travel insurance.

John T


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

ben27 said:


> good day binnacle.sm.16th aug.2014.22:47.re:tillbury container alert.as john cassels sm.noted #2,its nothing new,and they dont do much to stop them.thank for posting,regards ben27


Well Ben , we did try to catch them. Among the methods used were heat camera's , x-ray detectors but the method we finally settled
for was sniffer units through the door seals. 
It was a big extra cost to the container handling budget. But this was
20 years ago , what they do nowadays , I don't know.


----------

